# windows 8 install on new SSD



## damo125 (Nov 14, 2009)

tried searching for this topic and found similar ones but not exactely what I'm wanting to ask... 

I currently have a normal hdd with windows 7 installed, I want to upgrade to windows 8 but also buy a new SSD to install it onto... 

Question is about buying windows 8,is it possible to buy the upgrade and somehow start the install on the old hard drive and then direct it to the ssd, or do I have to buy full version on w8 and install on new ssd? Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello damo125,

I can't say for certain, but I am sure you will be able to do that, but the problem is... You will have to maintain the HDD (without formatting) as the boot drive...

I can't say for certain ATM, but I will see what happens when I try at home... Gonna have to give me some time for this one... I only have a full-installation media, so I have to procure an "Upgrade" copy to find out...


----------



## damo125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahhh I was wondering how it was going to work with the old hdd still loaded with w7...maybe my best option is to buy full version w8 and install on ssd, but then what could I do with the old hdd is there a way to *wipe* it clean and just use as hdd for media etc.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes. You can wipe the old HDD and then use it as data storage... I also suggest you set up your Pagefile on it...

I need to pick up the "Upgrade" for testing anyhow... Perhaps I will purchase and download it later this evening...


----------



## damo125 (Nov 14, 2009)

How would you wipe? And what's Page file? Haha thanks for your help, awesome if you do end up getting it today let me know how you go!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Once Windows 8 is installed you use a secure wipe program to clear the drive. Or, alternatively you could use the HDD Manufacturer's diagnostic program to write 0's.

Either way works well.

The page file is basically a holding place for memory overflow... When you are using the computer, your RAM may fill up and Windows will write unused memory to the HDD for quick access...

More info;
What is the Page File for anyway? - Ask the Performance Team - Site Home - TechNet Blogs

SSD's don't like page files... You can have Windows use the HDD for the page file instead...


----------

